# How did Iceburgs come to be?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Are they all just from the north and south poles, pieces of ice that broke off? 

But here's a question, i thought that SW doesnt freeze? so how did this frozen water get frozen up there?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

It's packed snow ( freshwater ). Pieces of a glacier that broke off....
Now, I have another "nature" question... Why does the moon look larger near the horizon, when first rising than it does later when high in the sky??


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

SW might not freeze at 32 F but I'm sure it will right below that and it's alot colder than that in the North & South pole


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

SW that has the highest level of Salt freezes at -21.1 degrees Celsius, wuts that in ferienheight?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well 0 degress celsius is 32 degree farihiet


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

If I'm right it's about -6 degree fahrienhiet


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Doesnt the moon have an elliptical orbit? could that be why it is bigger at the horizon than high in the night sky?


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

the moon looking larger is just a trick on the eyes. its the same size but appears larger because of objects in the background. you can probably google it and find a more detailed answer.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ever seen the day after tomorrow?


> It's packed snow ( freshwater ). Pieces of a glacier that broke off....


 They talk about how the glaciers melting messes up the balance between the fw and sw


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The angle of the moon at the horizon puts more atmosphere between you and it since you're looking at it lengthwise through the atmosphere instead of straight through it perpendicularly, which results in less atmosphere between you & the moon. 

Looking at a nickel at the bottom of a swimming pool, you might swear it's a quarter. That's because the water has a magnification effect. So too does the moisture in the atmosphere. The more atmosphere you look through, the more moisture, and thusly the more magnification.

At certain times of the year depending on it's orbit, the planet Venus, when down near the horizon, looks freakishly huge. It has generated a lot of UFO reports on account of this.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I always thought that icebergs started out as little baby ice cubes.
:withstup:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Why do your fingers and toes wrinkle in the bathtub???


----------

